# Navarre Pier



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

So I wanted to take the kayak out but the weather was bound and determined to keep me on land. Highly frustrated was an understatement. So the locally famous ride135 hits me up and says let’s go to Navarre Pier before sunrise. Thank god im gonna get to fish. We hit the road at 4:30am me him and his daughter. Got to the pier around 5:25 and it was still dark. Wind was blowing but not bad. Pier was almost empty. Got a spot and waited on the sun. As the sky lit up the people started to pile in. I looked across the water and damn I’m glad I didn’t go out in the yak. The wind picked up to about 15-20 and sustained all damn day. The higher the sun got the more people there was. I’ve never been to Navarre pier but I e been to Pensacola pier and ft Pickens pier and I hate it. Too many assholes. Navarre pier was no different. About 50 people crammed on top of each other trying to catch the same damn fish. It’s not that serious people. I saw tweeners with $700 reels and was dumbfounded. It’s like people buy reels and rods like they buy rims for their cars just to show off. It’s always a good time to see someone run into the group and throw a jig on top of everyone else’s lines and then bitch when they get tangled up. Hell I had one dude tell me to move my rod tip or he was gonna break it. Lol. He didn’t like it when I said I would break his nose tho. So I had to leave that nonsense and go to the middle somewhere and try something else. Hell all they were catching was bonito and sharks. So I’m down in the middle somewhere and the ride135 catches a pompano on a silver spoon. So of course I had to try. Bam. We limited out on pompano like it wasn’t nothing. Didn’t take long for the rats to figure out what was happening and the spot got flooded. That’s when it was time to bail. All in all if you can get past the pier rats it was a great day. Saw a jack get caught saw a huge cobia get caught saw some Spanish get caught and we caught our limit of pompano on a silver spoon. Too bad that damn strong wind didn’t blow those rats away. And just know that the pier was filled with people and not everyone negatively impacted me. We all know the kind of person I’m talking about and if your one well you suck.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

Some pics


----------



## Pelagicide (May 20, 2017)

"We all know the kind of person I’m talking about and if your one well you suck"

LOL, you're right they do suck and it seems like there's at least always one when I fish. Not blaming locals either - when I first started trolly rigging for kings it was the locals who gave me some great tips and helped me fine tune my rigs. You want to see a crowd and short tempers? Try a Carolina pier when the kings are hitting and there are anchor rods every two feet and someone steps up and tries to work a Gotcha plug in the middle of that and foul about 4 people at once lol. Actually, the cooperation is in general really good - it has to be to fish in those conditions but everyone's blood pressure goes up when someone steps up to throw their anchor line out - you have to have some skill to put it in the right spot.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pelagicide said:


> "We all know the kind of person I’m talking about and if your one well you suck"
> 
> LOL, you're right they do suck and it seems like there's at least always one when I fish. Not blaming locals either - when I first started trolly rigging for kings it was the locals who gave me some great tips and helped me fine tune my rigs. You want to see a crowd and short tempers? Try a Carolina pier when the kings are hitting and there are anchor rods every two feet and someone steps up and tries to work a Gotcha plug in the middle of that and foul about 4 people at once lol. Actually, the cooperation is in general really good - it has to be to fish in those conditions but everyone's blood pressure goes up when someone steps up to throw their anchor line out - you have to have some skill to put it in the right spot.


I caused hate and discontent on Kitty Hawk pier in NC when I started snobbling mullet out around the trolley rig crowd. Don't know if I got banned for outfishing them snobbl8ng...or told the protesters that trolley rigs were for people either too lazy to snobble a bait...or too weak to throw a bait.

My second ban was for laughing at a little bitty bonita, about 5 pounds...mounted on the wall at the shack. Seems the owners wife had caught that and she was proud of that tiny bobo.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Sweet news ! My darn Jeep has been in shop fpr 3 days and I was gonna be there this morn before sunup looking for mangroves/reds with a couple shrimp and pinfish. sigh..... Get Jeep back today and headed out to Pensacola Pass tomorrow evening to do some night fishing. I have quite a few folks I enjoy fishing and visiting with at Navarre pier. That one about the guy throwing the jig and then whining I felt. I think we may have had that same screwup escorted off the pier last year for the same thing, then he got all wiggy when told to go cast somewhere else and almost had an assault charge going  Anywhoooo...my chums ask why they haven't seen much of me lately and your experience is my answer. Just not worth it to me. Me and baby boo will hit the sound or gulf in boat more often these days. And when I do hit our pier, it's before daybreak and I'm gone by 8:00 am. Glad you got those pomps, a good thang  Also glad you didn't allow folks to bother your day  Well done says I !!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice haul! Any Navarre Pier regulars know if Glenn still fishes down there? Little old guy (Japanese maybe?) that is always fishing at the end for Kings. Been trying to get it touch with him.


----------



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

Pelagicide said:


> You want to see a crowd and short tempers? Try a Carolina pier when the kings are hitting and there are anchor rods every two feet


You must be referring to Bogue Inlet Pier


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Nice haul! Any Navarre Pier regulars know if Glenn still fishes down there? Little old guy (Japanese maybe?) that is always fishing at the end for Kings. Been trying to get it touch with him.


Yes, Glen still fishes some down there. (especially in the summer time when his son and grand kids are down)


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

reelthrill said:


> Yes, Glen still fishes some down there. (especially in the summer time when his son and grand kids are down)


Thanks! I actually found his # in an old phone I had and spoke to him the other day. Looking forward to getting back down there and getting up with him. He is a great guy and a very knowledeable fisherman


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Wore out and sore like the old lady I am LOL !!! Got a new Schimano 7.5' rod for my Calcutta 250 reel and wanted to test it on something with substance  Hoped for Jack Crevalle but way to crowded to get on the few I saw go thru. So hooked up med-small pinfish for reds (slots were around) and wow !! Redeemed myself and got my groove back on 2 HUGE bulls. No pics cuz they beat me on the pilings .... Before you say I need to keep 'em away from pilings.... I KNOW this lol . Like I stared out, those brutes fought my tightened down drag, 50# braid with 30 # flouro leader and new rod, to the point where I almost lost my rig and actually used the rail to keep the rod in place. My upper arms and lower back were screaming at me all evening !!! lol BUT....the test was good and I was the only one to hook up out there lol Fun and now I know this new setup will do what I need. The pier is a hard to place to get control of a 30-40 lb redfish says I ...Think I'll go get me a slot this week as well, after giving the red snapper a final shot. Stay safe !!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Would it be Kosher to--*

Post photos of AHs being AHs? I mean, so everybody would recognize an asshole when they see one.

Actually, a video would be even more informative. Maybe, if the AH in question saw himself as others see him, he'd mend his ways. 
Fat chance!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

This is not anything new. Back when I first started fishing Pensacola Beach pier back in the 60s everyday was a madhouse. Even on weekdays the T would fill up before daylight and stay that way most of the day.


To be fair there were a LOT more fish back then, every morning and evening would be a king run with them trickling by all day. Schools of cigar minnows stretched out as far as you could cast and bobos would run them under the pier all day long.


There was just as much hostility back then, saw people threaten others with a knives, threaten to throw them off the pier and many other tense moments.


RH


----------

